# '85 Nishiki Cresta



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

After years of neglect and abuse from lending it to my brother, this summer I pulled out my old Cresta from the shed and gave it a well deserved overhaul. My intent is to build up a rando-touring bike with winter use in mind. Just today I finished wrapping the bars and its ready just in time for the raining season. 
The Tanaka fenders took a long time to install but I couldn't be happier with the outcome. I am not sure if I will ever get to use the front Nitto rando rack......but I sure like the look of it. I was a little worried not being able to find decent 27" tires for this old tourer but the Panaracer Precila Touring guard in 1-1/4 fit under the Tanaka fenders nicely. 
Tange 2 double butted cro-mo and full Suntour LePre drive train (minus the 105 levers).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Very pretty.

How is that Laprade seat post working with your Brooks saddle?


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Not sure what you mean.........it mounts like any saddle. The rails are standard width and diameter.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

looks nice.

wish there were before picks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very well done....that is gorgeous....


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

orbeamike said:


> Not sure what you mean.........it mounts like any saddle. The rails are standard width and diameter.


Is that a Brooks Colt?


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Its a colt. Bought it in the late 80s. My very 1st Brooks.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

orbeamike said:


> Its a colt. Bought it in the late 80s. My very 1st Brooks.


Same here. I sold my car in college and got mine on my very first race bike, an '85 Peugeot Je-ne-m'en-souviens-pas. It was the only thing I took with me from that bike when I moved to the US. 

Aaaah memoires...

P.S.: Very cool odometer.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Very handsome bike.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks very much, should have seen the bicycle when I first got it back from my brother... mismatched cycle cross tires, broken cheap black saddle, and a mountain bike bar. Rusty chain that made the loudest noise. 
Now the bike looks proper.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks very much, should have seen the bicycle when I first got it back from my brother... mismatched cycle cross tires, broken cheap black saddle, and a mountain bike bar. Rusty chain that made the loudest noise. 
No the bike looks proper.


----------



## TimmyCinAZ (Feb 20, 2012)

*Sweet!*

Nice ride, my man! I have the same bike, along with the original owners manual. Picked it up from the original owner. However, it's not getting much use. Anyone can feel free to message me if they're interested. I think it's a 58cm. I will provide more specific details to whomever contacts me.


----------

